# "Pimped My Classic"



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

The gold was getting a bit much for me so as this is my new sideline at work i decided to 'Pimp' my own Classic. New pump, Rancilio Silvia steam arm mod, powder coated in pale blue to go with the kitchen theme, new rubber handled professional portafilter and a commercial chrome Gaggia badge. Then of course the wife says she is thinking of changing the colour scheme so all may change again in the near future.

Still using a Nuovo Ricambi tamper, have the latest in knock box technology (250g tin top knock ring) all to be revealed shortly and new grinder to follow.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pics please


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Why is it not working? I got it on as my Avatar pic but won't load onto here???


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sent by DomesticEspresso


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Glenn i'm a bit of a computer biff!

David


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Clearly! Haha - looks great David, didn't know you could make coffee since it's always me that ends up doing it


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Good work, prefer the stainless and gold though


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice job there, if the lady has her way you will be doing it again


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Ha you know it. Think it will be in either gloss black or a gunmetal/titanium look whick may be smart! Boooooo! to PaulN. Gold is so seventies and eighties and stainless is just getting boring now. Ascaso have the right idea with the mass of different colours available in the Dream model so i am doing the same for the Classics. Put a few out now in pillar box red, gloss black, titanium, cream, baby blue and will be doing one soon in canary yellow. Will fire some pics of them soon.

Dave.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Look forward to seeing those pics


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

DomesticEspresso said:


> Ha you know it. Think it will be in either gloss black or a gunmetal/titanium look whick may be smart! Boooooo! to PaulN. Gold is so seventies and eighties and stainless is just getting boring now. Ascaso have the right idea with the mass of different colours available in the Dream model so i am doing the same for the Classics. Put a few out now in pillar box red, gloss black, titanium, cream, baby blue and will be doing one soon in canary yellow. Will fire some pics of them soon.
> 
> Dave.


lol Sorry, i like the effort you put in just not the colours. Im a stainless main just the way it is i guess.


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Ha ha each to there own and all that!! I just got my gloss black and titanium back today so am doing a picture diary of the refurb for my website and will get it on here when its complete. Just waiting on my supply of silvia steam arms and we're good. Am sure you will love them ha ha!

Dave


----------



## AK666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, well cool! Very nice hack!

You might have started something..


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

hmmm, my wife has just bought a ltd edition candy apple red Kitchenaid foodmixer which though expensive I have to admit looks the business, got me thinking about a matching Gaggia Classic.....


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Mazza,

I can send you a picture of a red body i have to be rebuilt when i'm back at work on tuesday if you like to see if its a similar red. If you give me your e-mail address i will fire it over to you.

All the best

Dave


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice one - [email protected]


----------

